# Gold bar



## Galaxy419 (May 24, 2017)

Double refined took to refiner assayed at .9999 best I have done to date.


----------



## anachronism (May 24, 2017)

That looks lovely. Well done.


----------



## UncleBenBen (May 24, 2017)

Beautiful! :G Definitely one to be proud of. Great job, and thanks for showing!!


----------



## Shark (May 24, 2017)

One day I am going to try making a bar. I hope it looks as good as yours! Very Nice!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 24, 2017)

Excellent job!

Dave


----------



## glorycloud (May 24, 2017)

Looks yummy! 8)


----------



## chuckgambale (May 25, 2017)

Real nice job.


----------



## Tndavid (May 25, 2017)

Beautiful!!!! :G


----------



## Galaxy419 (May 25, 2017)

Thank you everybody for the compliments it means a lot coming from the experts! To all future refiners read study and study some more believe me it pays $$ off


----------



## anachronism (May 25, 2017)

Is that mark in the middle where someone drilled?


----------



## 4metals (May 25, 2017)

That is the dimple that forms when gold of a high purity cools quickly. If you cool it slower by heating with a torch you can get concentric circles. I have heard that dimple called many things over the years, both here and in the refineries I visit, but there is no "official" name for it as far as I know. 

Maybe now that we have over 40,000 members the GRF has the clout to pick a name and stick with it and the rest of the refining world can follow along.


----------



## Tndavid (May 26, 2017)

Looks like a little borax Jon.


----------



## Galaxy419 (Jun 10, 2017)

no borax except what i used to coat melting dish


----------



## butcher (Jun 11, 2017)

Beautiful gold bar, and she's got a pretty little belly button.


----------



## Simon007 (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks beautiful, if you feel like donating it to the uk I would gladly accept it!!! What weight is it?

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrapparts (Jun 17, 2017)

How much does it weigh and what did you scrap and refine to get it?

scrapparts


----------



## kasun (Aug 5, 2017)

Congratulations !!!
Go ahead :G :G :G


----------

